# Mavic CXP 22 rims for 'cross racing?



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

Any opinions on the Mavic CXP 22 rim for an all purpose 'cross training and racing clincher wheelset? I have a wheelset with these rims already- rear is 32 hole 3X and the front is 32 hole radial laced. Seems like a bomb proof, sturdy set that'll do the job. My only concern is that these might be really heavy for racing. The Mavic site lists these rims as 510g...


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

ive got some older cxp 21s raced all year and didnt need a true. worked real well.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't speak to the racing aspect, but these are the wheels I have on my Gunnar. I just passed the 1000 mile mark on them this past weekend and absolutely no problem. My rides are a combination of urban streets of San Francisco, suburban San Francisco Peninsula, and Southern Marin and Marin Headlands. Lots of rough roads, an occasional pothole, some curb jumping, and even a little hard pack dirt. No problems at all. :thumbsup: I'm using a Serfa tire FYI.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

Good strong rims, heavy, but what-ev.


----------

